# Echo and Milo moulting together



## Carlyfulford1 (Nov 21, 2021)

My blue girl Echo finishing her second moult while my yellow boy Milo is mid way through his first! 😍
Ps. I know Echo is in condition but is her cere TOO dark? Or is that colour normal?
And do we think Milo is going to have a blue or pink cere?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Echo's cere color is normal for a hen in condition. Poor Milo and all those pinnies, must be itchy, but a beautiful bird. I defer judgement on Milo's cere to StarlingWings.


----------



## Carlyfulford1 (Nov 21, 2021)

Cody said:


> Echo's cere color is normal for a hen in condition. Poor Milo and all those pinnies, must be itchy, but a beautiful bird. I defer judgement on Milo's cere to StarlingWings.


Yeah he is itching a little bit but nothing crazy. He gets a lot of grooming help from Echo 🥰 thank you!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Milo looks either double dominant or combination pied but I’m going to go with combo pied 🙂 His irises are already well developed so if it was going to be blue we’d see some color by now I think. Gorgeous boy!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Poor little Milo! I hope his molt is over soon. He really does look uncomfortable.
Both budgies are gorgeous though!*


----------

